# The Definitive 7 Weight Shootout



## sjm1580

*The Definitive 7 Weight Shootout*

Because I have a break in my retirement schedule, and it has been raining non-stop for three days I decided now is the time for me to share my wisdom with my internet compadres. There has been much internet chatter about other fly rod challenges and evaluations. Also on forum boards, there have been posts and some evaluations of available fly rods from the far-east in the fifty dollar range. As such, I also felt it my duty to also evaluate these so called “inferior, low priced rods”.

You can rest assured that this test will be without bias, because quite frankly that is beneath me.

The “Shootouts” of the past have been done by some respectable dudes, but I felt it was time for the definitive evaluation. I decided to do so after drinking colorful fruit drinks with, and urged to do so by Lefty, Chico, Andy, Steve, et al. I don’t like to throw names around, but I’m sure those guys throw my name around, so que sera, sera.

*My resume is as follows:*

I have written the ultimate bible on fly fishing and casting, and fortunately for you folks this text is still available on Amazon. I strongly suggest everyone order one, doing so is critical in order to hone ones skills and most importantly in order begin to understand the Ch'i or qi (氣) of fly casting. Unfortunately, you need to be fluent in Mandarin Chinese as the text is not yet printed in the King’s English.

When not setting world records on fly or tutoring fly casters like Steve Rajeff at the Golden Gate Angling and Casting Club, I can be found playing banjo for majority of the world’s finest bluegrass bands.

*Evaluations:*

Enough about me and onto the evaluations. I decided to only test the rods I felt were worthy of my time and discounted the rest. The rods evaluated are the G Loomis NRX, Sage RPL and the Chinese 7 wt. that I received in the mail yesterday.

In order to be consistent and because this is how I wanted to do it, I used a circa 1982 Pflueger Medalist fly reel matched with a random Cortland fly line of similar era that I found in my closet. The chosen fly line is a classic Cortland weight forward (or double taper) 7wt (I think), and to be sure the test was done in accordance with real world conditions, the head of the fly line has been “trimmed” many times to accommodate years of tying and removing nail knots, This line also has its share of road rash, but I digress.

I will spare everyone the typical rating categories, because I am tired of typing and go right to my final rankings.

*1. Chinese Rod *
Notes: This was the finest casting instrument I have ever touched, tested, fished with, etc. Even though it broke in two after 12 minutes of use, the memories of the experience will stay with me for the rest of my days. I hope the rash I have on my casting hand will go away soon, not so sure about that cork?

*2. G Loomis NRX*

Notes: Certainly a fine rod, fast, responsive and lots of feel while casting. Even though it is a fine rod, it doesn’t hold a candle to the Chinese rod. On a positive note; I think it will last longer.

*3.* *Sage RPL*

Notes: This rod is truly a classic! Although a slower and groovier rod than the Chinese and NRX rods, this rod is best suited for those cold, overcast days when you might find yourself smoking alternative cigarettes (if that’s your thing).

In closing, be certain to make your future rod purchases based on my findings, as you will not find a more definitive evaluation. Since this is the definitive 7 wt. evaluation there can be no negative comments, because….


----------



## BayStYat

hahaha, you won the internets award for today!

want to sell the NRX 7?


----------



## sjm1580

BayStYat said:


> hahaha, you won the internets award for today!
> 
> want to sell the NRX 7?


Didn't you read my evaluation? You should be scouring the planet to get yourself one of them Chinese rods.

PS. Can't sell the NRX because it makes a decent backup to my Far East model (waiting for my next delivery).


----------



## Finn Maccumhail




----------



## el9surf

Johnny?


----------



## ifsteve

Bay I agree. Internet post of the day. Except in this case Chinaman would be correct terminology. Dem ain't no Asian Americans......


----------



## bananabob

I bet your chinyman rod probably cast their $8 line much better than $85 Rio or AirFlo too.


----------



## ifsteve

bananabob said:


> I bet your chinyman rod probably cast their $8 line much better than $85 Rio or AirFlo too.


I'll take that bet.


----------



## pt448

I've never read a better more definitive review. I now know all I need to know about 7 weights.


----------



## sjm1580

pt448 said:


> I've never read a better more definitive review. I now know all I need to know about 7 weights.


Genius!


----------



## Backwater

Wait... What colorful drinks?


I'm feelin the sarcasm! lol


----------



## Slamin.Salmon

Good [email protected] man .


----------

